# HERE TIS - Spoggy the sparrows 6 MONTH HATCHDAY video celebration!



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

G'day to all on Pigeon Talk 


Well here it is, it's BIGGER THAN BEN HUR and I just hope I have done Spoggy justice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7jDgAqqdUw

if anyone can think of anything else to add to the side text, please let me know. Spoggy is very excited to be 6 months old and asked me 'what are you doing?' this morning. You can hear him practicing that phrase at the end, but that was a month ago, that I recorded it and he is much clearer now

It may take a little while for your comment (if you make one) to show up, because we approve all comments, so we can keep our channel child and family friendly!! 

Hope you may have time to see it. Clap your hands, sing along, and have fun with us! You're invited! 

love and light
Spoggy's 'flock' xxxx
aka Susan and David and Spoggy the sparrow in Tasmania Australia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That was WONDERFUL.......Happy 6 months Spoggy..........you "da man"............ummm... "da bird"...........


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

oH THANKS SO MUCH!! - Oh my, it's gone so busy, I have had nearly 100 views, that's a view every minute approx since I launched it today. And I have 117 subscribers who just want to see SPOGGY and they haven't seen it yet. I think I better type fast, drink coffee! I'ts going to be a busy first day. 

Thank you for being so very very kind to watch it, I am so glad you liked it, it did take a long time to get the music right. 

love and light
Spoggys "Mum" xxxx


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Absolutely precious. I am going to forward it to my friend Rebbecca. Her former husband, Chris Chester wrote the book, "Providence of a Sparrow". Sadly, he suddenly passed last year. Rebbecca loves sparrows too and gave a home to the Sparrows left behind after Chris' passing. She will love your video.
I was fortunate to have the company of a sparrow I called Sparkle. She was such a happy little girl and I loved her sparrow chatter. Her name definitely suited her. She was always loving friendly and love to cuddle. I used her as an education bird and she never failed to be a hit with either children or seniors.
One time I couldn't find her and I can't recall how we deducted she had fallen into the furnace duct work, but we did believe she had. My husband took the duct work all a part to find her. She came out of hiding from behind the cupboard after the duct work was apart and we were frantic and besides ourselves. None of it mattered because we were so relieved she was ok.
You all keep up the good work. xxoo


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Ohh that would be wonderful, I would love to chat with her! Thank you so much for watching our little offering. Well it is not so little at just under 10 minutes but the time seems to fly for me when I watch it LOL 

That IS a lovely name for a sparrow. Spoggy is going to be used in a UK classroom soon, to teach 5-7 years olds on the subject of 'growth and change' - which is just fantastic, we are really happy about that.

Spoggy had that beautiful song sung and dedicated to him too, so he is really catching the eye of quite a few people. I am honestly typing non stop, I knew it would be busy when I announced the show, but I didn't actually think it would be this busy.

Please do feel free to send on my details to Rebecca, it would be a wonderful thing to speak with her and I am so very very sorry to hear of Chris Chesters passing 

Thank you again and as always for your warm response! 
with love and light

Spoggys Mum ;-) xxxx


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I was waiting for this and I wasn't disappointed. You were right! It was better than Ben Hur.

Spoggy is adorable. It is hard to believe that the little half dead baby laying in your hand 6 months ago has grown into the healthy, loving, big boy that he is now.

The two of you did a fantastic job with him. I know that the first few weeks must have been hard.

Thank you for saving Spoggy and sharing the blessing.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh that is a lovely compliment and I thank you very very much - The first week was just so hard. He dropped in on us just before Christmas and I had no heating pad and no where in our next town had one, I couldn't get one online as our postal agency closes quite early here in the country! So I had to use a wheat bag you heat in the microwave and they are not consistent or constant in their heat, so I stayed up all night, sleeping only for 15 minutes at a time using an egg timer to wake me and kept checking him and his heat. If there was another baby to keep him warm, it would have been easier, but he made it. At day 6-7 I think, I was very worried, I thought I could hear clicking and to dose or not to dose at such a young age. We had lost 2 birds not that long before Spoggy and my confidence I guess was low. And I had known the story that David when young had dreamed of one day having a tame male sparrow. I said it would never happen here, we only have a very small flock of about 6 sparrows, our hedge is full of wrens, but I forgot Mums house next door has about 60 sparrows that live in one of her trees. So I wanted to make Davids dream come true and was prepared to do anything to help Spoggy make it.

I think on day 8 we allowed ourselves to fall in love with him. We still love him so much, he is sunshine in our lives and helped us so much when I lost Taylor, my beautiful big dog, just a few months before Spoggy arrived, I was grieving for my darling dog. 

It all turned out so well though and it was due to all the help and support I got from ST and those who also are here on PT

thank you again so much for watching our epic. We wont get the academy awards like Ben Hur may have done, but it is nearly as long!!! LOL

love and light 
Susan and David and the very sweet Spoggy xxxx


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HELLO!!

Squeaks, Dom, Gimie and I were delighted to receive your invitation and most happy to attend SPOGGY'S 6 MONTH CELEBRATION!

We, too, join our fellow PT members to send 


GREETINGS AND HAPPY 6 MONTH HATCH DAY WISHES!!


Spoggy's story is so incredible, inspirational and heartwarming! He is certainly a MOST HANDSOME SPARROW and QUITE THE CHARACTER!

Thank you Susan, David and Spoggy for inviting us along!!

With LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES...always

_Shi, Squeaks, Dom and Gimie_

 YEEEEHAAAW!!


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*I thought it was just me.....*


Now dearest Shi (and Squeaks, Dom and Gimie)

I was starting to think it was just me who thought that Spoggy the sparrow was indeed turning into a very handsome young fellow. But then, I received this little video all the way from Italy that showed me that at least one other little sparrow was certainly checking out Spoggy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8Nz0i4OaRE

the video is called 'a brief friendship'

Thanks so much for joining in and we thank you for watching such a long production and yet there were things I had to leave out.

I think we will wait till he is one year old for the next big show, as by then, he should have his lovely glossy black beak and head. His beak has already started to change, it is a deep deep grey just now.

He is also nest site hunting in all the rooms  I just bought him a nice little house shaped nesting box made out of wood online and will get my Mum who is very good at painting etc, to paint his name on it and hopefully he will be happy with that box. He has a little finch style nest in his cage but I see he has thrown out all the tissue and paper that was inside of it, he must be redecorating LOL

Thank you again, you are always so sweet and kind, Shi as are all of you on PT - you really are such a loving and caring bunch.

love and light
Susan and David and the Spogster xxxx

he also goes by the names Spoggy bird, Spoggy-woo, Spogster, The Spogs, Spogaroonie, Spoggles, ummmmm CHEEKY CHEEKY BIRD! I am sure there are more


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I see that Spoggy is getting even MORE of an INTERNATIONAL reputation! Quite deserved!

I haven't heard that song on the Italian video in ages and really enjoyed listening to it again! 

Oh yes, I forgot to mention that I also enjoyed YOUR choice of songs too! They brought back some memories!

Yes, funny how loving "nicknames" seem to occur. I tend to call Mr. Squeaks, "Poo Poo Bird" when he's biting my bare feet! He has one sharp beak and forces me to put on shoes! 

Again, many thanks...

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

oh how funny!!!!!!!!!!!!

THAT is the one I left off the list, Spoggy is also known as "Poo poo bird!!!"
I think My Mum also uses that name for her starling next door. Ahh all around the world, so much in common.......


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

theAussie said:


> Now dearest Shi (and Squeaks, Dom and Gimie)
> 
> I was starting to think it was just me who thought that Spoggy the sparrow was indeed turning into a very handsome young fellow. But then, I received this little video all the way from Italy that showed me that at least one other little sparrow was certainly checking out Spoggy
> 
> ...


LOL...Too cute!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful, wonderful video!  Kudos to Susan, David, and the Spogster! I so enjoyed this! My friend and neighbor went to help me with a dove rescue tonight and was telling me what a bad day she'd had even though she was the one who saved the day (well .. night, actually) by netting the Mama dove. When we got back, I invited her in for a tall, cool one and said "Hold on a sec .. this will make your day all better". I showed her the Dorky Dancing video and Spoggy's 6 month Hatchday video .. it was good to see her smiling and laughing! Spoggy and his life with you and David make people feel good! Then there's the little Italian sparrow who "communicated" with Spoggy .. so cute!

Thank you so much for sharing this with us pigeon people!

Terry


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

You have such a BUSY LIFE Terry, but it does my heart good to think that Spoggy could bring a smile to a tired and worn out fellow bird lover! I feel I HAVE to share Spoggy and when I get a little message back that says "I saw one of Spoggys cousins yesterday" and it is from the USA, well I just grin  - and yes, to think even in Italy, a sweet little sparrow saw Spoggy on the screen. He is a delight as a bird goes, he sure can snap like a snapping turtle if you disturb him, which is also so funny, but he has been such a good bird from day one. He never goes near a hot kettle, we had to put the wood fire on, it is so cold here and we have been very worried about this, even though it is an enclosed fire, but Spoggy wont go within 3 metres of it. He seems to know what is and isn't safe instinctively. And the way he checks in on us, if we are in different rooms, the way he puts himself to bed at 8.45pm on the dot, after saying goodnight to us about 3 times each - well we are so spoilt for having him in our life. He makes us laugh so much.

Thanks for your lovely comment Terry, hope you can have a nice sleep now. 

love and light
Susan and David and Spoggy who is also called POO POO BIRD!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

theAussie said:


> Thanks for your lovely comment Terry, hope you can have a nice sleep now.
> Susan and David and Spoggy who is also called POO POO BIRD!


HAH! I'm 3,081 e-mails behind and just now getting on Pigeon-Talk to actually reply to threads  Then there's 100+ plus pigeons still on 911 Pigeon Alert needing attention. 

I'm hopelessly behind  

Terry


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

mmmmmm You SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO need A personal assistant!

I hope you can catch up on some of it. Good Luck

Meanwhile it looks like we have a video response from a Budgie, (you call them parakeets I think) in Western Australia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvyEyFaOp3M&watch_response

I haven't seen it all, still loading it on dial up, but I am sure it will be very sweet - to think that a Parakeet is now wishing Spoggy a happy hatchday all the way from Western Australia - they are even 3 hours behind us time wise. 

love and light
let's go watch this response and see what it is like 

the Tassie Gang xxxx 

PS - Gee Spoggy is spoiled, People sing to him and now birdies sing to him too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

theAussie said:


> Meanwhile it looks like we have a video response from a Budgie, (you call them parakeets I think) in Western Australia
> 
> PS - Gee Spoggy is spoiled, People sing to him and now birdies sing to him too.


Yep .. it's a little parakeet (to us here in the U.S.). It is so very wonderful that Spoggy is getting such responses from people (and birds ) all over the world!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

As mentioned earlier, Spoggy's fame is INTERNATIONAL!

Who would have thought that one Sparrow's *small* step, could be such a *HUGE* step UP for MANKIND AND their BIRDS!

I am not surprised...small steps lead to giant leaps...SPOGGY, you, SUSAN and DAVID are well on your way!!

We look forward to the further adventures of SPOGGY, *THE* SPARROW!

As always, LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Shi - Spoggy is THE sparrow in this house I can assure you of that and people are calling him the sparrow of YOUTUBE - but ALL sparrows are just absolutely wonderful. I have heard so many stories from other sparrow owners that it seems it's just how they are, cheeky little blighters that rule the house and are in control of all. LOL

I must admit though, Spoggys talking is getting much clearer and I think when I get a recording, it may be a bit of surprise to some, I know some do talk but Spoggy has quite a few phrases and he is getting better at them. He wolf whistles too.

*And he wont stop making the KISS KISS noise, he makes it ALL the time. He buzzes our heads while going muaaaaa muaaaa *


----------

